# Band cutting setup



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I just recently got into a routine of shooting regularly. I have gone through my first set of bands and am currently shooting with my back up set. I figure now is a good time to get some kind of setup and supplies for cutting my own theraband gold. Before I start purchasing the needed hardware and supplies I figured I might ask here first to see if anyone has an extra setup that they are not using and are willing to sell. If not then maybe you can just give me some tips on what works best for a person that will only be cutting and attaching bands. I don't plan to get into making my own pouches. When the time comes for that I will just buy those ready to go.

The other option that I am open to is just buying the bands precut. But I would have to find someone who is willing to sell them in bulk as I would more than likely want to order them in sets of 5 or 10.

Keith


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Check our vendor section, most of them sell band sets.

Btoon has a great cutting guide.

Walmart has roller cutter and self healing mats.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure how much help I can offer, but cutting your own will save you a lot of money in the long run. Nothing against the vendors at all, but if you start rigging up multiple slingshots, you might find yourself ordering band sets...often!

As mentioned Wal Mart has a roller cutter and self healing pad as a combo kit. I think I paid $18.00 for mine. Other than that I just use a ruler to measure and cut my bands. The thing with cutting your own is you can experiment more. Tapered bands? 3/8" bb shooting bands? And to give you an idea of how sheets of TBG last...I bought a 6' piece for $9.00 on Amazon. I have been using it for around 6 months and only used less than half of it so far.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Urban Fisher said:


> Not sure how much help I can offer, but cutting your own will save you a lot of money in the long run. Nothing against the vendors at all, but if you start rigging up multiple slingshots, you might find yourself ordering band sets...often!
> 
> As mentioned walmart has a roller cutter and self healing pad as a combo kit. I think I paid $18.00 for mine. Other than that I just use a ruler to measure and cut my bands. The thing with cutting your own is you can experiment more. Tapered bands? 3/8" bb shooting bands? And to give you an idea of how sheets of TBG last...I bought a 6' piece for $9.00 on Amazon. I have been using it for around 6 months and only used less than half of it so far.


That is what I am leaning towards. Do you use any kind of clamp jig to help you with tying your bands to the pouches?

Keith


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes I do. I was extremely lucky and a member here gifted me one. But they too can be very simple. If I didn't have mine, I would just take 3 pieces of 2x4. Two pieces maybe 4" long and one maybe a foot long. Mount the two 4" pieces on top of the bigger piece at the very ends. Basically making a square "u" shape with the wood. Then on top of the 4" pieces screw in or put a nail on top but leaving about 1/4" of it still sticking out. Then buy 2 metal spring clamps (inexpensive at a big box home store) and use the holes in the handles of the clamps and mount them onto the protruding nail/screw on the top of the 4" pieces. Now there are other ways of making a jig and if you poke around here I'm sure you will get some great ideas. Also the vendors here sell them and since that is a tool you will use many times, buying one is a good option.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a note about pouches. I know you said you had no plans on making them, which is a good choice. For years I made them then realized buying them was CHEAPER than the leather I was buying to make my own. Plus they are die cut and just plain better.

At michaels they have a cutting mat and roller cutter combo kit for fairly cheap. I have been using that for a long time without any issues.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Just a note about pouches. I know you said you had no plans on making them, which is a good choice. For years I made them then realized buying them was CHEAPER than the leather I was buying to make my own. Plus they are die cut and just plain better.
> 
> At michaels they have a cutting mat and roller cutter combo kit for fairly cheap. I have been using that for a long time without any issues.


Thats what I am thinking. Since pouches can be reused it seems to me it would be much cheaper and far less hassle to buy them when the time comes.

Keith


----------

